# Aqueon Full Spectrum vs Floramax??



## Nazasaki (Sep 10, 2015)

So I finally got around to setting up my 20 gallon long. I'm growing anubias and marimo moss balls in it currently. I purchased the floramax t8 since it claimed to peak in all the right spectrums that plants like. I hate it! It is so incredibly dark! I have a aqueon full spectrum t8 that came with my hood. Will this work for my anubias and marimo?? I'm dosing Seachem comprehensive and I just added new caribsea eco complete and plan on adding my root tabs in a couple months. Only fish in the tank (as of right now) is 4 nerite snails and a king betta.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

I say go for it. Most people recommend 5,000K - 9,000K for growing plants and the Aqueon full spectrum bulb is 8,000 K. You are certainly in the correct colour range. I'm sure more people will chime in, but IMO you are fine.


----------



## Nazasaki (Sep 10, 2015)

Great thank you! I have a friend who's mother has been keeping tanks since the 70s. She has always just thrown any old flourescent bulb on her 55 from home Depot and has been able to successfully grown java moss and anubias. I'll give it a go and see what happens!


----------



## Nazasaki (Sep 10, 2015)

First picture is with the floramax, second picture is with the full spectrum. Tank is just set up so apologies for lack of background to hide the wires.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, I like the full spectrum also.


----------



## Bempster (Jun 24, 2017)

I also have a 20 long tank and like you wasn't happy with the output of the Floramax bulb. As a solution I picked up a twin bulb T8 fixture from Lowe's and replaced the single that came with the hood. I had to add a space that I made from a 1" band of aluminum to accommodate the added depth of the fixture but that was't much of a project. As a result I effectively doubled the output in watts with the added color of the full spectrum bulb. The tank looks good and the plants seem to like it so I consider it a successful project.

This is the band created as a spacer








The modified fixture








The results


----------



## MrShiba (Apr 5, 2018)

I can see why floramax can be off putting. Said so, it helped my plant growth significantly. I also like that it is a subdued almost dark light, my fish seem more relax and whiling to go around, specially the timid ones like celestial pearl danios.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I would use whatever one looks best to you. I would think that just about anything that allows you to view the tank will be enough light for Anubius and marimo.


----------

